# Hymer Factory Seconds Shop Closed



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I am currently at Hymer Head Office at Bad Waldsee - last year they had a Parts Shop for excess stock, discontinued parts etc. which was very useful. It has now been shut until further notice - the info I've heard is that people were buying parts very cheap and then selling on E bay ! 

So for anyone planning a trip to buy something from this shop - it's Closed ! 

The normal Parts shop opened yesterday after summer break. 

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> I am currently at Hymer Head Office at Bad Waldsee - last year they had a Parts Shop for excess stock, discontinued parts etc. which was very useful. It has now been shut until further notice - the info I've heard is that people were buying parts very cheap and then selling on E bay !
> 
> So for anyone planning a trip to buy something from this shop - it's Closed !
> 
> ...


That's blooming typically unlucky for us, as we are due there on the 17th and were going to have a browse around the shop for bits and pieces. 

Thanks for the info anyway. When are you due back in the UK, as I would like some info if possible please?

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Bad Waldsee*

We were there in February and most of the s/hand & older parts had been disposed of i was told.
Kicked myself for not buying the pair of current Hella type lamps they had @ 100 eu each when we were there last year.

From information i was given, the closure of the shop was a staffing issue as Hymer have let a 1/3rd of their workforce go since xmas.

What i also found surprising was the state of Hymer UK when we popped in last week - hardly a Hymer in sight - and the parts dept was also very disappointing with only a few things on display and empty dusty display cabinets - although their service on parts has always been very good i have to say.

Happy Travels


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Jock,
Would appreciate you keeping us informed as to your visit to Hymer Factory at Bad Waldsee as we are enroute from our home in Spain via France/Switzerland/Liechtenstein/Lake Constance then up to Bad Waldsee if it is still worth going?
Regards
Mike & Marion
[email protected]
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aguilas389 said:


> Jock,
> Would appreciate you keeping us informed as to your visit to Hymer Factory at Bad Waldsee as we are enroute from our home in Spain via France/Switzerland/Liechtenstein/Lake Constance then up to Bad Waldsee if it is still worth going?
> Regards
> Mike & Marion
> ...


Hi Mike & Marion,

I will try to, but it all depends if I am able to get a mobile broadband, or free WiFi connection.
When are you due at Bad Waldsee?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> aguilas389 said:
> 
> 
> > Jock,
> ...


There's an internet connection in the waiting room of the Service Dept and this can be used for webmail and posting on here.

Ian


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Jock,
Have answered the email and just seen the other question here. I reckon we would be in the Bad Waldsee area during week commencing 21st unless I am able to exchange the wife for a later model whilst at Lake Constance.
Regards
Mike
[email protected]
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> There's an internet connection in the waiting room of the Service Dept and this can be used for webmail and posting on here.
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian. No wonder Captain Bligh was able to respond as quickly as he did to my request for info. :lol:



Aguilas389 said:


> Jock,
> Have answered the email and just seen the other question here.


Hi Mike, all received thanks.

Jock.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Bad Waldsee Free Wi-Fi*

If you ask at the service reception desk, they will happily give out cards with login details for the free wireless network that works in the service dept over night parking bays.

Happy Travels


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

When you are there do go into the spa pool in the town - fantastic.


----------

